

WikiLeaks will fund itself via Flattr - riffer
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/08/02/wikileaks-will-fund-itself-via-flattr-pirate-bay-founders-startup/

======
jolan
Here's a couple flattr invites if anyone wants 'em:

 _both have been used

0bff0372ffa0ed106

6860b41d1b04b64c6_

~~~
exhilaration
I'm very interested but honestly, based on how much WikiLeaks is ticking off
the U.S. Govt, how long until one of their donors is convicted of supporting a
terrorist organization?

I mean, they just convicted a guy in New York for letting an alleged terrorist
store socks and ponchos in his apartment.

------
staunch
Has Wikileaks ever explained how they're using their budget? The last number I
read was $600k per year, with no explanation of what that money went to.

~~~
StrawberryFrog
No idea, but Julian Assange's talk at TED did mention sending people to
Baghdad to gather details for "Collateral Murder". That doesn't come for free.

Assange is "living in airports these days"
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange> \- frequent flying isn't a cheap
lifestyle.

------
erikstarck
Uhm. Wikileaks is based in Sweden? I don't think so.

~~~
riffer
The primary servers are in Sweden because of the favorable free speech climate
-> higher barriers to take down notices. The video editing was done in Iceland
a few months ago. Julian Assange is Australian. There are people from pretty
much everywhere working on the project.

WikiLeaks is a trans-national organization, trying to fit things like it into
a construct where it has a nationality is obsolete.

